# how to keep new circular needles from curling



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

ok i need help, how do i make circular needles not curl and also if a pattern calls for size 10 needles ( which i dont have) can i go up or down a size?
and while we are on the subject of patterns. 
i am going to knit a bag to felt so if i want to make it bigger can i double the cast on stitches and make it bigger?

oh dont worry i am sure i can find a lot more questions to ask..!
Thanks 
Bethany


----------



## Karyn (Feb 16, 2011)

I have asked the same questions about the needles. I was told to boil water, turn it off, and then put the needles in for about a minute or two, they will straighten right out. Now mind you I have not tried it, but really need too, mine are all very curly... I would go up on the needle size and just knit it a little bigger. I do with my afghans a lot and they usually come out looking really nice. In fact the one that I'm working on for my grandson I had to make longer and a little wider, just added stitches for the with and will stop when it is long enough. Have fun with it explore.....
Karyn


----------



## twistedspinster (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Bethany, I use circular needles on just about everything. This way I can't drop one needle to have it lost in the chair cushions. I've been told by soaking the cable in hot water, it should relax. When a pattern calls for a particular size needle, always start by making a 4"x4" swatch. The pattern will tell you if you have the right needle. Some people knit tight, some loose. Use what ever size needle to knit your swatch, compare your # of stitches to gauge recommendation. You can cast on more stitches than called for, realizing your final bag will be wider or longer when finished. If you are felting the bag, know that will make the project a little smaller. If you have plenty of yarn. Make your guage swatch, then felt it to get an idea of how much your yarn will shrink up. You are using pure natural wool aren't you. If it isn't natural wool, it won't shrink!


----------



## Drooping Feather (Feb 26, 2011)

All cables will curl somewhat. But placing them initially in hot water will help if they are the cheaper ones, I soon got rid of them, use them for teaching & loaning! Curling is a thing you get used to. It is important to use a good quality, like Harmony or Addi-turbo. I personally prefer the nickel plated needles. I do not like any wood or bamboo. They are too slow & on bamboo the tips get rough. I use harmony as they are the best for the price. If you can't afford a set, you can buy one length & add tips & extenders as you go. Sizes 0,1,2 & 3 are fixed needles. I use them for socks in 24". You can revise patterns almost any way you want. Experiment & don't give up. It is only a learning & practice process. On needle size, come as close as you can & adjust your knitting tension. This is not really efficient for an inexperienced knitter. Call 1- 800-574-1323 & request a catalog, they will also answer Q's very gracefully so don't be afraid to ask' I also recommend buying machine wash & dry yarn, unless you like to hand wash. I use a gentle cycle & cold water. Hope this helped!


----------



## kspat38 (Mar 1, 2011)

to sraighten needles hold over burner on stove but not too close and they will straighten than hang them over post in closet so they won't curl again.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I have the same issues with curling. But I am discovering that the better the quality the easier they are to work with. I started with cheap plastic and they act like cheap plastic. I moved up a price point. And they are better. I did splurge when I received a gift card and bought a better pair. And now I can tell the difference.
I don't have the interchangeable set. Way out of my pocket book range. So I try to get a new set when there is a 1/2 off coupon.
Linda


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

DO NOT put your circular needles in hot or boiling water! Heat degrades man made materials and this is a good way to destroy a needle (someone did this repeatedly to a needle they borrowed from me and it destroyed the join at the needle tip). Curling needle cables shouldn't be a problem, you knit with the tips and the cable merely holds the stitches. Once you get enough weight (knitting) on the cable it will straighten out! 

Felting requires a loose knit, going to a smaller needle will affect a felted item as much as it will any other project.


----------



## SherrieH (Mar 5, 2011)

I am also a "beginner" when it comes to circular needles. However, in answer to your question about the curling, I've found that if I use my hair dryer to warm up the plastic, it makes it more flexible and pliable. I do this before I cast on and it seems to help a lot.

I also use bamboo needles because they aren't so slippery (however the experienced knitters will tell you they are also much slower).


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sherrie, even heat from a hair dryer will speed up the deterioration of circular cables. I'm not sure why this is such a big issue. It seems to come up here on a weekly basis.

I have 44 years of knitting and I don't believe that bamboo needles are any "slower". Last I knew, knitting wasn't a timed event.


----------



## SherrieH (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. As I've just begun subscribing to various websites and reading blogs, I find it very interesting to see everyone's ideas on various topics. 

I just find it more difficult to cast on when the plastic is stiff. I will take your advice though about the heat deteriorating the needles etc. I guess I'll just get used it.

I agree, that knitting isn't a timed event. I use knitting to relax so I don't WANT to go fast. I've recently read an article where someone compared the addi turbo to another type needle to see which was faster. I guess that's for people where completing projects fast is their main goal. That same article indicated what I wrote about bamboo needles.

I will have to learn to decide for myself and make my own conclusions about people's advice. I DO thank you for yours.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My ex's mother wanted to make a potato chip scarf when she was visiting one time. So I dug out some yarn and a circular needle for her. I came home from work the next day and she complained that she tried putting that needle in boiling water three times to get it to straighten out. I admonished her for doing that...well lo and behold, the next day, the cable broke! She was furious that all her work was lost and I was pretty unhappy that she destroyed a needle of mine. 

Bamboo needles need TLC. You can buy a small kit that contains wax that should be used to regularly polish the needles and fill in any irregularities. Perhaps because I do this, I don't find my bamboo needles to be any slower.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

my 2 cents...i uncurl my needles all the time and they are fine...the key is.....do NOT put whole needle in...i use a 1 or 2 quart pyrex measuring cup in the microwave...heat to hot....now take out and HOLD your needle in the water up to, but not including, the join...whether molded or attached...i don't mess with the join.....hold for 1 minute, test, you can tell when it has softened, it might need another minute depending on your needle and your microwave...NOW.....hold straight with your two hands...pull just enough to straighten, and hold that way until COMPLETELY cool.....it will be 2 more minutes...you must hold it in the shape you want it to be...keep straight till cool and it will be soft and pliable and keep out of your way...I have never had a needle break in any way and have uncurled them countless times and all brands...

remember, protect the joins.....


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for the tips on circular needles. I joined this site a couple of wks ago and have been waiting for a good resolution for de- curling needles besides having to buy expensive ones!! The hot water answer came up but so did the don't ever use it from members. Your method sounds like a winner to me!!


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

I especially don't like the curling so what I have done is hang all my circulars over a candle sconce on the wall. In the summer heat and over time they hang straighter. It took a year or so. I just can't put them away the way they came when I purchased them. I don't mind seeing them there. I also have straights in a large vase instead of flowers. I have also made a case for my 24-26" circulars that stores them straight except for the one bend in the middle. In the case I have labeled the needle size, otherwise you just have to get out your gauge to verify needle size. No hot water - just patience. You could also start a heavy project and just leave it there for a year or two


----------



## maryann99 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am a fairley new knitter,do know how to knit and purl. Have just started to use the curculer needles. I guess that I got the same problem as others with it rolling, however I would not think that heating it would be a good idea eigher. The main reason that I am sending this to you is that I would like to know what a potato chip scarf is?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Bethany said:


> ok i need help, how do i make circular needles not curl and also if a pattern calls for size 10 needles ( which i dont have) can i go up or down a size?
> and while we are on the subject of patterns.
> i am going to knit a bag to felt so if i want to make it bigger can i double the cast on stitches and make it bigger?
> 
> ...


Good Morning Bethany,

First...good quality circular needles are easier to "uncurl" than their less expensive counterparts. So purchase the Addis, either Turbo (metal) or Natura (bamboo) or the Knitpicks or the Crystal Palace. I have had very good luck with Addis and KA needles.

Second...if you don't want to use hot water to uncurl the cable (and that is the only part that should be in water, not the points), wear the needles around your neck and under your clothing for a few hours. Your body heat will do the trick.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the ideas here.... I also had a problem with curling circulars.... I wonder if hot water from the faucet would do the trick?

I love the bamboo needles....... the metal ones bother my hands in the winter and I game my away to a friend and switched to bamboo. I think they are great... I have been knitting for a long time (since I was a military depdent overseas in the 50's! I watched those ladies knit at the outside markets and talk about tomatoes without looking, and I made up my mind I wanted to do that!!! When I learned, I used to take my knitting to the movies, and knit in the dark! No complicated patterns - just garter stitch or stockinette back then! Now I am hooked on cables and newly hooked on twisted stitches!)


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oops! I don't light the candles! Yikes! It is just their spot, where they "hang out"


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Heat of any kind, water, hot air, etc., will speed the deterioration of the cable. Did you ever have one of those lawn chairs that was made from plastic tubing wrapped around a metal frame? After a few summers in the hot sun..someone sat in it and few of the wraps of the tubing gave way!

I'm not going to risk my investment for the sake of curling that doesn't have anything to do with the actual use of the needle, you don't knit with the cable, just the tips.


----------



## maryann99 (Mar 5, 2011)

start a project and leave it there for a year or two! ha ha !!! I dooo that with my crocheting, just finnished a afghan that I started back in 1983.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Besides if the cable is too straight..it makes it harder to strangle someone with it...like people who interrupt when you are counting stitches!


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

haaaaa!!


----------



## neraalk (Feb 4, 2011)

How do you plan on storing them? For years, mine have been in their original plastic sleeves, sorted by size and then stored in a shoe box with file cards between the sizes. My problem, with most of the storage systems I have seen such as the CD holder, is that you are winding them back up when you put them away after going to the trouble of straightening them. I am now trying the plastic page protectors (8 1/2 x 11) and storing them in 3 ring notebooks. Just started this project so I can't comment on how it works in the long haul.


----------



## maryann99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good one! my computer has a mind of its own and sometimes I don't get things. Also, this is my first time to talk to people. Did you answer my question on what is a potato chip scarf?


----------



## alamedakid (Feb 11, 2011)

I used to have that problem until I got interchangeable needles. No more curling.


----------



## algoard (Feb 17, 2011)

I have quite a few bamboo needles and have lately tried to stay away from them because a lot of them have rough tips. I like the metal ones much better they are slicker and easier to knit with. 

I was told that if you have an arthritis issue, the bamboo would be better -- can't tell how that has helped that issue. I will be buying metal tiped circular needles when possible.


----------



## Drooping Feather (Feb 26, 2011)

A good circular, etc. storing method. Take a long(as you want)piece of quilted left over fabric. 10-12''wide, fold in half or sew 2 pieces together; every 1-1 1/2 inches, or what ever depth you'd like, sew a seam(or glue or stitch witch, across all the way to the bottom. You can slip the arm of an open end pants hanger through the top space & hang your needles by size. At the bottom I add little pockets with velcro to hold measuring tapes, stitch markers, sissors etc. I use a fine point perma marker & dot my cables; 1 dot= size 1 etc at each end, at least 2" from the connection. This holder will all but heal curling! They are fun to create & make neat gifts! I have used heavy old denim legs too, experiment, if you have kids, it is a great learning to create tool for them.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

This is for courier770:

I am interested in that wax kit you mentioned. Where did you find it?


----------



## lucywlf (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll tell you what worked for me with my Addi turbo: I used a hot iron. This was a terribly kinky circular needle too!

I took the needle, straightened it as much as I could and laid it inside a fluffy towel I that I had folded once. I folded the towel over the needle and applied the iron, which was at the setting just below steam. I put the metal end where it just peeked out of the end of the towel.

I put the iron right at the joint between the metal needle and the cable and let it stay there long enough to heat up the towel. Then I pulled the needle slowly out of the end of the towel. I put the needle back in the towel and did it again several times until the kinks were straightened out.

Now a needle that I had almost given up on is perfectly usable.

The towel was slightly damp because I'd been using it to block a scarf when I decided to experiment with the needle.

I hope that helps; it worked for me!


----------



## Saundra (Mar 2, 2011)

I run my needles under hot water. Hope it helps you


----------



## kittdmc (Feb 21, 2011)

I totally agree with deemail - I have Addi's and have been uncurling them for years by just putting the coil in the "very warm" water....not the tips or near the joins. When I take them out, I too, hold them straight for a minute and they are prefect to work with. My needles have lasted years and they are fine.


----------



## Saundra (Mar 2, 2011)

How right you are


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Questions I didn't answer.

Potato chip scarf..a ruffly scarf that you can find the pattern for by using a google search

Wax kit: available from patternworks.com


----------



## Karyn (Feb 16, 2011)

I just received my Harmony circular needles from knit pic a while ago and love them. They are so much better then the cheap ones.


----------



## lucywlf (Jan 25, 2011)

The warm water method never worked for me. Maybe my water heater doesn't heat the water enough. 

However, the thick towel keeps the heat of the iron from harming the needles while allowing the cable to heat enough to straighten out. I used those needles for making several things afterwards and haven't had any more problem with curling.


----------



## maryann99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank YOU!!!!!!


----------



## lucywlf (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the other person was right about not heating up the joins. I probably got lucky on that. You might want to heat only the cable and not the joins.

The cable isn't smooth, but it's not so curled up that I can't use it anymore. Before it was a real mess that looked rather like spindled-up rick rack. Also it doesn't want to curl and kink like it did before.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Courier is correct. Forget the curls! They aren't there! Using the needles will remove enough to make them usable. Most of mine are addi's and are over 10 yrs old, some nearly 20! None have ever broken. I would NEVER heat them nor would I ever use bleach on them. Bleach interacts with the plastics and can cause even more damage. Just calm down about the curls. It will be all right. You can work with them. OBTW, I store mine curled like in the store package in order to keep them flexible.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know where I can find the wax. I just got a complete set of bamboo inter-changeable circulars and don't want to lose my investment.


----------



## Annie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> This is for courier770:
> 
> I am interested in that wax kit you mentioned. Where did you find it?


Me too! Where oh where can we get it and what is it called for sure?


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think we are talking about the better cable needles anyway. My first cable needles came from w-mart. I have better cables that just don't have this issue. time destroys everything. then we buy new cables and hopefully we can afford the better ones : )


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Some family members think it's very funny to interrupt! grrr


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I never had that problem with my circular interchangeable needles from Knit Picks. They are the only ones I use.


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My ex's mother wanted to make a potato chip scarf when she was visiting one time. So I dug out some yarn and a circular needle for her. I came home from work the next day and she complained that she tried putting that needle in boiling water three times to get it to straighten out. I admonished her for doing that...well lo and behold, the next day, the cable broke! She was furious that all her work was lost and I was pretty unhappy that she destroyed a needle of mine.
> 
> Bamboo needles need TLC. You can buy a small kit that contains wax that should be used to regularly polish the needles and fill in any irregularities. Perhaps because I do this, I don't find my bamboo needles to be any slower.


Where can you get the kits that contain wax to polish bamboo needles? That's a new one for me.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I save the large straws from Icee's and Route 44 type drinks, then slip them over my circulars and store them on an over-the-door rack with pegs. Over time they will conform to the straight straw and stay uncurled. For long circulars, use several straws. Choose ones that will fit inside each other. Still haven't come up with solution for 13, 15, 17, etc. sizes, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Saundra (Mar 2, 2011)

what a great idea---thanks


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i used stash yarn and knitted a 8" wide holder. i made small tube every 2 inches going down, then went and made tags to tell the size. large at top and so forth. i slip the circular need through and they hang down and never curl. i attached the long holder to a hanger and keep it in my craft closet. when done with a size i slip the needle back in the tube. i also attached a needle scale at the bottom so that i can check the size every time that i need a needle. as i get older the 6 & 7 seem to be very close. the tube is made by knitting the row 2 " above to the back of the row you are on. this allows the two rows to form a round tube. good luck. knit-picks has the best needles. they stay sharp. lol


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's clever. How about those cardboard tubes that come from the dry cleaners with slacks or is it drapes?


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

any tube works as long as it hang down and does not keep a round cord


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great and fast idea for uncurling circular needles!!!
Thanks Wilbo


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Let's see some pictures. : ) I am happy with my solution. It looks like art to me. And I don't believe I have damaged my circulars by putting where I have them. I used no heat - that just sounds so risky and I agree with everyone who says it's damaging. My only problem is they aren't labeled. They can't be or it ruins the "art" : )
I don't mind using my gauge. That is why I have one. Hopefully, someday I may not need it for gauging my needles? Don't know if that's realistic.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Others on this site said do not put them in boiling water as it weakens the join and they will break. I did do the boiling water thing and they were some what limp for a short time and went right back to curling. I just let them curl and deal with it. I have gotten us to them that way and now it dose not bother me.


Bethany said:


> ok i need help, how do i make circular needles not curl and also if a pattern calls for size 10 needles ( which i dont have) can i go up or down a size?
> and while we are on the subject of patterns.
> i am going to knit a bag to felt so if i want to make it bigger can i double the cast on stitches and make it bigger?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

courier770, Thanks for the belly roll! You are so right, knitting is not a timed event. If it were I would not be able to join. I am slow as can be. What a way to start my day, thanks. A good laugh is the best medicine ever. Have a FABULOUS day!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

wilbo, I recommend you go to a stationery store, there are MANY sizes of tubes that come around things and if you make the shipment day they are happy to give these free. Same with Wal-Mart, and other stores. You just have to ask the dept. manager to save some for you. Smoke shops save me cigar tubes for my crochet hooks, I have enough for each size and can put size on outside. There are many places if you know what to ask for.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

maryann99, You sound like me. I have like 5 sweaters I knit all but putting them together and put in storage and still haven't finished them. I have since learned how to put together ( don't enjoy it) but now they are lost for the time being. Who knows when I will get them out and finish. Shame on me, huh?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

excellent idea...had not thought of that for knitting tho my girlfriend and I used to go get the refrigerator boxes for our boys when they were little...good for a month of backyard fun...



Kichi said:


> wilbo, I recommend you go to a stationery store, there are MANY sizes of tubes that come around things and if you make the shipment day they are happy to give these free. Same with Wal-Mart, and other stores. You just have to ask the dept. manager to save some for you. Smoke shops save me cigar tubes for my crochet hooks, I have enough for each size and can put size on outside. There are many places if you know what to ask for.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

deemail, I did that too! Also used them for keeping puppies in before housebroken. They also make cute little houses for the girls (I had girls & boys), forts for the boys. Even they got creative & made box chairs & tables, etc. Wrapping paper tubes are good for needles too, just cut to more than length and fold one end, tape and make top with orange juice lid. When you have no money (like me ) you find alot of ways to get what you want & need. It's alot of fun finding these too.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey ginger57, great idea using the coathanger tubes. I'll try that right away on the larger needles! You can also write on the paper tubes to record the size and length.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Kichi said:


> deemail, I did that too! Also used them for keeping puppies in before housebroken. They also make cute little houses for the girls (I had girls & boys), forts for the boys. Even they got creative & made box chairs & tables, etc. Wrapping paper tubes are good for needles too, just cut to more than length and fold one end, tape and make top with orange juice lid. When you have no money (like me ) you find alot of ways to get what you want & need. It's alot of fun finding these too.


money, schmoney! the kids have a great time, mine were mostly into trains and submarines when they got a new box....we have forgotten when kids would make a hundred toys a day from a stick...and they are the poorer for it...


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Kids are great inventers and watching them sometimes leads to great things. My grandchildren are not as inventive as my children were (spoiled & given too much) but they enjoy coming to my place & doing some inventing. I kinda let them go do their own thing (peek out windows to keep tabs) to see what they like. We have so much fun together! My 11 yr.old granddaughter is into my puppies & I can't peel her away but....she plays other things too.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

kichi, I don't enjoy putting together, either, and I don't like seams because I dont think mine look good. I found a site I want to try called onepieceknitting.com. You have to purchase, though. Haven't found any free patterns on that site. I also want to try top-down for less seaming.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

wilbo, I had so much trouble I nearly threw away them. A shop owner insisted I take one in and she had me cool iron it and sat there and showed me the lines to put together. It does work and if I don't stitch too tight it comes out okay, I just don't like doing it. Yes, it is part of knitting and must be done. I have to get over the "not liking" of it. I find the more I do the less I don't like it. Or I knit in the round, like the socks, gloves, etc. Or the scarves and blankets, etc...


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamboo needles need TLC. You can buy a small kit that contains wax that should be used to regularly polish the needles and fill in any irregularities. Perhaps because I do this, I don't find my bamboo needles to be any slower.[/quote]

OOh; what a great idea. And so simple, why didn't I think of it. I oil my wooden knife handles and spoons! LOL! I do love my bamboo needles. This year I got a short pair [5 in. ] from Clover - a splurge but they are so perfect for kids socks and mittens. And the needles don't slip out - especially helpful when knitting in the car. It makes my DH crazy when I do that; and me too if i have to wait til we top to retrieve it LOL!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I just found out that sitting on my circular needle with it stretched out under my legs while I am working on something else helps me a lot. The heat from my body works. I use to use a hair dryer. Rene


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Becca- I usually use Addi also but with others you can soak (Just the chord) not any wood in hot water and after about ten minutes lay them out straight and put heavy books on ends overnite. Or you can steam them with Iron, just be careful not to burn yourself. I've always used the required size needles. for the right gauge and ,etc.

I love knitting with circular! 
So Good luck and have fun!
Sue Morris :thumbup:


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

yes, yes, the pot of boiling water REALLY WORKS! I've done it on all my circular needles (have about 30 pairs). Only put them (the cord only), holding the actual needles to dip the cord in the boiling water for 5-10 seconds, pull them out, see if they are straight, if not dip the cord back in for another 5 seconds, keep doing this until your circulars cords are straighted out.

This was a great tip I heard on the Knitty Gritty show! Tried it and found the solution to my "curling" problems on my needles! I miss that show soooo much!!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I do like my bambo needles. But I was recently gifted a set of circular needles with the changeable needles.
Chags


----------



## binkie (Feb 27, 2011)

Let them soak in real hot water. They don"t come completely
straight. but they don't curl so much..They straigten more as you use them.

knit and enjoy


----------



## Sunshiner (Feb 10, 2011)

Bethany, I live in Phoenix, AZ. Am going to take mine out on the patio table, weigh down ends and see what natural heat will do. Also though of stretching them on back seat of car when it is to be in the sun for a while. Hot water seem a risk to me. My way may take more time, but I just like it better. Marilyn


----------



## binkie (Feb 27, 2011)

This process has always worked for me and I have been knitting for over 50 years..Dee Let me know how your process works.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

HI Maryann,
so far i have made 2 potato chip scharfs and they are beautiful.'
i made my mother one for christmas and she loved it, 
it was very easy to make but did take a while to finish it up, and i was scared to do it but i did and than a friend asked me to make her one.
here is the pattern = enjoy yourself !!!! its really cool looking when finished 
Bethany.

potato chip scarf
Materials: 400 yards medium or worsted weight yarn
size 10, 11 , or 13 needle
cast on 20 stitches
knit 1 row
work following pattern for the length of the scarf
row 1: knit 8, turn
row 2: knit 8 turn
row 3: knit 6 turn
row 4 knit 6 turn
row5 knit 4 turn
row 6 knit 4 turn
row 7 knit 20
repeat these 7 rows until scarf is the lenght you desire ending with row 7. you will notice the ruffle only after 3 or 4 inches


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

HI , i just wanted to thank you for the telephone number for the catolog. i just called and ordered one. 
Bethany


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

i also like the bamboo. i still havent used my circular needles yet. but i did take them out of the package and look at them !
i will be brave and use them one day 
Bethany


----------



## Saundra (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Bethany, thank you for the pattern, it sounds like fun and I will try it. Happy knitting :-D Saundra


----------



## maryann99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Bethany, Thank You so much for the patato chip scarf pattern! I will surely try it as soon as I get through with the four projects I am working on now. I have croched most of my life but now a decided to venture out into knitting. I have knitted 4 scarfs for gifts this winter and have made 2 blankets of crorchet. I am working on Two other blankets that are large and 1 small one. Also 1 other scarf that is just the stright knit pattern. Thank you again.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Bethany, thx so much for the pattern....heard a lot of talk about them but only saw a pic yesterday....perfect little accent scarf for those 'one skein' purchases....gonna start tomorrow....


----------



## Regine (Feb 25, 2011)

The needles uncurl through the weight of your project. Just start and you'll see it really is not much of an issue.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

I have used boiling water to straighten my circular needles many times and had no problem. Just don't put them in the hot water up to the join. Just the cable only and then use a cool wet rag to pull them through as you bring them out of the water. Oh, and be absolutely sure you don't put any bamboo needles into the water. So far I haven't had any problem but try it at your own risk.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Courier. K
Made my laugh for the day


----------

